# how long store can food really last



## Odell (Jan 24, 2009)

i have heard that foods last longer than originally thought

What about can food do they last longer than date on package?

Does the metal have a factor in the date? Will it seep into the food?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

from experience I have eaten canned fruit that was significantly past its expiration date & it definitely tasted like the metal the can was made from even though I'm pretty certain they are sprayed with a food-grade plastic coating on the inside... 

if a can has bulges in it, definitely do NOT eat the food in it, you'll get Botulism & die!


----------



## MSGarden (Feb 20, 2009)

*Yes, food can be stored longer than exp date*

We found that when we dry our own food - it can last several years in the freezer/cold storage room.

I have pictures of the solar food dryer and ice storage on
MyBackAchers.com

Meats, fish and nuts store longer too and I imagine that store bought items would store longer when kept out of sunlight and heat.


----------



## Joanie (Feb 27, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> if a can has bulges in it, definitely do NOT eat the food in it, you'll get Botulism & die!


??????????????????????


----------

